# Looking for More Reads



## haas91 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello I was hoping to get some references for some more fantasy series to read. Im really interested in fantasy novels like lord of rings or all of eddings books.  I really would like to find books that involve this type of fantasy of one main hero saving the world which has its romance and action and even political stuff. Im not a fan of science fiction that involves futuristic elements but rather old even pre medieval genre. I know it sounds cliche but it is these books that seem to capture my imagination. Even simple reads I find enjoyable. And it does not matter what level meaning adult or not the books are.

Im looking for books with a almost dungeons and dragons feel to it. Well hopefully you guys got something for me.

 I have read many of the well known ones with the following author
George Martin
David Eddings
David Gemmel
Salvatore
Terry Brooks
Feist
Drake
Robert Jordan
Robin Hobb


----------



## Lenny (Jun 8, 2007)

> I really would like to find books that involve this type of fantasy of one main hero saving the world which has its romance and action and even political stuff.


As soon I read the word "political", one trilogy jumped straight to mind - Jennifer Fallon's *The Second Sons Trilogy*. The three books are, in order:

- *Lion of Senet*
- *Eye of the Labyrinth*
- *Lord of the Shadows

*Whilst it's a world away from dungeons and dragons, it's one of the best trilogies I've ever read, and is full of political intrigue. The characters are very well developed, the books are very well written, and the plot drags you in and keeps you there.

The books follow a teenager, Dirk Provin (17 in Lion of Senet, 19 in the next two) as he sets out to save the world, Ranadon, from, and destroy... argh. If I tell you then it spoils it! 

There are no dragons. No magic. No typical fantasy things. There is romance. There is action (not armies a thousand score strong clashing on a plain, turning the grass red action, mind), and there's a lot of politics.

You might also like Steven Erikson's *Tale of the Malazan Book of the Fallen *series. Then again, that isn't really Dungeons and Dragons, either.

I would tell you to check out Terry Goodkind's *Sword of the Truth* series, too, but the other members would decapitate me and impale my head on a stick above the main gates to Chronicles. It's got the main character trying to save the world. It's got romance. It's got action. And there are political elements. The only problem is, 9 out of 10 people would like to burn it (not me, though. I'm one of the few who likes it. Each to his own, I suppose).


----------



## ilthaniel (Jun 8, 2007)

A few ideas? I think I can do that:
The Fionavar Tapestry by Guy Gavriel Kay, the Bazil Broketail books by Christopher Rowley, And writers like Simon Hawke and Robert Asprin have produced quite a few humoristic fantasy books, if your interested in that genre, off course.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jun 9, 2007)

try 

http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/10103-fantasy-recommendations-for-the-unenlightened-2-a.html

its a pretty awesome selection and review of fantasy books, and it lives right here.

I would personally recomend Steven Erikson, but thats just me, it may take a while to get through that thread but I found it a fantastic resource when I first came here.


----------



## murphy (Jun 9, 2007)

C. J. Cherryh's Fortress series, beginning with Fortress in the Eye of Time.


----------



## williamjm (Jun 9, 2007)

Scott Lynch's "The Lies of Locke Lamora" and Joe Abercrombie's "The Blade Itself"/"Before They are Hanged" are two recent books you might like. They're both entertaining medieval-set Fantasy series although only the Abercrombie books actually have the traditional heroic quest you seem to be looking for as well. 

I'll third the recommendation of Steven Erikson's Malazan series as well.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Jun 9, 2007)

Try Fritz Leiber's Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser Series mostly short stories but there is also one novel.


----------



## Muzicat (Jun 17, 2007)

Lady From Day - Official Production Website, by Aibrean's Studio

LadyfromDay.com

This is an online audio book I found. It has just started Chapter 1 so you can actually follow along with the production and be the first to hear it as it is released. Not sure if it's quite what you are looking for but it's very well done and restful if you want to give your eyes a break!


----------



## ladyfromday (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow my first google search review  Thanks Muzicat!

Actually this started off as a written novel and for me this is the best way to develop it was to convert it to a radioplay (yes, it is a BIG endeavor to write it and produce it). I definitely want to sell the book in the future but to get it out in the open like this I think is a good way to see how well it's received. It started out as a dream I had when I was a sophomore in high school. It's been gleaned so many times since then. I am currently working on writing the last third of the novel (it's broken up into 3 "books", each with about 12 chapters). The first Book is fully casted and I will be holding auditions for voice acting for the second one probably in the beginning of the year. I am releasing a chapter pretty much every 2 weeks, which gives voice actors plenty of time to record.

Feel free to join in the forum at ladyfromday.com to discuss!


----------



## Fried Egg (Jul 13, 2007)

*haas91*

If you would like something with a D&D feel to it then I would definitely recommend the "Dragonlance Chronicles" by Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman. Infact, you will probably enjoy any series by them.


----------



## deathwizard (Jul 16, 2007)

Steven Erikson's Malazan series has it all, and more.


----------



## ladyfromday (Oct 24, 2007)

All of Stephen Lawhead's books are good. I love the new series he is working on now featuring Robin Hood (Hood and Scarlet). The Iron Lance series is as equally fulfilling and so are Songs of Albion.


----------



## nj1 (Nov 29, 2007)

I;ve just read the second book by TOM LLOYD. I would would say that he's a master in the making. Don't know what others think? Great characters and plot. A good deal of magic and some cracking battles to boot. 
No dragons though sorry.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 2, 2007)

Try Piers Anthony. Start off with his early Xanth novels to get a bit of a taste of his simpler work, then gradually work your way up to the Incarnations of Immortality, and end off with his Blue Adept series. Maybe even his fairly early Tarot novels in there for a bit of fun.

His stuff has to be done in stages, though, really. Plunging head first into Bearing an Hourglass might strain the mind a bit, depending on what concepts you're used to.


----------

